# iPad Screen Protectors



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I know this has been discussed before but I can't find the previous thread.  If you have a favorite screen protector, please tell me what kind it is.

I do not like the Zagg Invisible Shield.  It's too shiny and feels too much like plastic.

There was one that was more matte/anti-glare but I have forgotten the brand.

Thank you.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a matte protector that isn't perfect but I like it. It came in a three-pack for $9.99 at one of those sites that has tons of cases . . . could I be any more vague? Sorry, I'll see if I can dig it up. I wasn't willing to put a lot of money into it, and we have three ipads between DH, me and my mom.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I've done a ton of research with this. The best is made by a company called Powersupport USA. They're not cheap (25 bucks or so), but well worth it. The quality is great. I've turned a few people onto them and everyone has been happy so far.


----------



## coralsands (Sep 9, 2010)

hey guys,
thanks for the ideas and infos


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I have the Powersupport anti-glare screen protector & it works well.  I had ordered the regular version, and they sent me the anti-glare one.  

I think very tiny print is not quite as clear with the anti-glare version.  But it is a good trade-off - I don't see my reflection in the iPad anymore.    I forgot how reflective it was until I saw the new Kindle vs iPad commercial.  

It was easy to put on & I didn't need any special solution.  Just had to make sure that the screen was clean first.  And I used a microfiber cloth to rub out any air.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a Boxwave ClearTouch anti-glare screen protector on my kindle and I love it. (bought it through Amazon/Boxwave) I plan on buying the same thing for my ipad. It has a good touch to it - not too slick and not too sticky. It was easy to put on and it cleans up with just a swipe.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I ordered mine from Monoprice - they're just generic and really, really cheap.  I ordered a matte one and a glossy one.  With the matte one, of course, I had barely any visible reflections - but I didn't realize that I sacrificed clarity as a result.  I got a scratch on the matte one so I recently changed to my glossy one - and now I have reflections but a completely beautifully shiny screen.

They're so cheap ($1.26 each!!) you could order both and see which you prefer.    

OK - I'm an idiot!!    I just re-read your original post and I see you're talking about the *iPad* not the iPhone or Touch.  duh.  {slaps forehead}

I just checked Monoprice though and they do have iPad screen covers - one is out of stock and one is in stock.  Since their stock changes regularly, my advice would stand:  order from Monoprice since they're so inexpensive you can order more than one and use the one you like better.

Sorry for the confusion!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

No worries and no confusion!  I'll have to check them out because I'm always covering either a phone, an iTouch or an iPad.  Thanks for that excellent information.


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

talleylynn said:


> I have a Boxwave ClearTouch anti-glare screen protector on my kindle and I love it. (bought it through Amazon/Boxwave) I plan on buying the same thing for my ipad. It has a good touch to it - not too slick and not too sticky. It was easy to put on and it cleans up with just a swipe.


I agree... This one is by far the best I have found. I love the matte finish/anti-glare.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007PRH4K/ref=oss_product


----------

